# Audi 200 10v turbo mods? Blow Off valve??



## elvisjer (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey guys
I have a 1990 audi 200 turbo 10v and as of now am lookign for a little bit of performance mods out of it. I know the boost max issue so I am thinking about a Blow Off Valve, as i percieve that they will help perserve turbo life and keep boost pressure up between shifts. And also give off that cool "hiss". Is there any reason NOT to put a blow off valve on this car? I am a decent mechanic, but i know these audis have some unique setups on them and do not know if this would interfere with some system in the turbo setup.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Audi 200 10v turbo mods? Blow Off valve?? (elvisjer)*

A bypass valve would be best to work with CIS see this thread from http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...t=bpv


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Audi 200 10v turbo mods? Blow Off valve?? (yodasfro)*

Hey I think I will check that out too... I have a 89 200QT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

